# Shimano Ol Green Brake Hub



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an old green I'm planning to rebuild (polishing, new bearings, etc).

I decided to first start cleaning it up before I ordered new bearings and immediately noticed the brake hub was cracked in two places. I did a search and noticed some have brought up this issue before, but I haven't found a suitable replacement. Do any of you think it'll be fine just gluing the thing?

I'm just curious because I know alot of guys on here still work on them and rebuild them.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The hub only comes with a spool. Finding a spool for this reel is difficult. Some people are using epoxy to seal the crack and reset the pin. I suggest ordering a spool for a Chronarch E and removing the hub. They are just pressed on. You can use two screwdrivers to gently lift it off, or a pair of small needle nose pliers. Add a drop of glue to the plastic and stick it onto the old spool. Simple fix, with a much better brake hub design.


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Dan, I believe I'm going to try to order the Chronarch E spool and press it down on there. Should make for a better long-term fix.

I rarely use many brakes (2 out), but hopefully after some new bearings and polish I might need them again.

Thanks.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

You have two cracks. The others may never crack. If all but one cracked, you could up the weight of the one good one with a green weight. I mention this because you only use two red weights at the most. Read the last post.

http://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-forums/topic/96925-curado-cracked-brake-pin-housing/page-2


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I might have to try that one first. Since i only use two brakes, I thought about just removing the rest of the brakes and pins so it will be balanced.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Where do you live I might have one that fits u can have will check later today.


----------



## TannaciousZ (May 3, 2015)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The hub only comes with a spool. Finding a spool for this reel is difficult. Some people are using epoxy to seal the crack and reset the pin. I suggest ordering a spool for a Chronarch E and removing the hub. They are just pressed on. You can use two screwdrivers to gently lift it off, or a pair of small needle nose pliers. Add a drop of glue to the plastic and stick it onto the old spool. Simple fix, with a much better brake hub design.


First time posting on here, great site, Tons of information available here, but I wanted to share my experience and see if maybe Dan or Bantam1 can verify what Dan is saying. I took a Chronarch 50E spool out and removed the brake hub to see if it would be a direct swap on the Old Green Curado 200 spool. To my disappointment it did not fit. Initial side by side comparison, the E brake hub is thicker/taller when laid flat on a table next to the curado brake hub, and it wouldn't fit onto the spool shaft. I was hoping it would work but I guess it's back to the old super glue or epoxy fix. As many of these old spools that are still in service and catching fish daily, some in worse shape than others, why doesn't Shimano take some time to redesign the old brake hub and offer an upgrade for the old Curado, Castaic, Calcutta and other baitcast reels with this inferior design. I know the demand is there, so all we need is supply.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

That is because you used the 50 size reel spool. Try the 200. Even with it being slightly taller it still works.


----------



## TannaciousZ (May 3, 2015)

Next time I get my hands on a Chronarch 200E I'll give it a try. Do you have that spool part number handy by chance?


----------

